# Lever Bow by A+ slingshots!



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Will do a shooting video when the weather gets a little better , this is a beautiful slingbow , it operates smoothly and once you get used to shooting,you can dial in on your target. 
Now, I wanted to touch base on why I think this is such a unique and effective design.
When you start the draw , you can use strength from both arms to draw the bow, unlike putting all the pressure on your forearm with a wrist brace.
I have been laid up due to medical issues so I apologize for the short review, but I wanted people to know how well this shoots.
I got the 40 pound tubes and shot all day yesterday with little arm fatigue, keep in mind I haven't shot a slingbow before and haven't shot a bow in years.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Would love to see a video of shooting with it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very impressive idea A+ ! Looking forward to the video.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

These tubes are super fast, I'm shooting 32 inch arrows , got some quality ones from the archery shop, it really feels like a bow, and a slingshot.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks very cool, I want to shoot one! Perry is once again proving his skill at innovation!


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

How do the arrow knock and the release widget work together? Probably a basic question that everyone else already understands, but I've never seen a slingbow in person!

thanks,

GB


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

They work great, I will be doing a video when I'm done cleaning up the yard,the rotary release works great and after a little practice, is easy to use.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome my friend..looking forward to your video..Be safe & have fun~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m looking for your video too....Take care mate!

Luke


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review Kyle!! I just uploaded the quick video footage you recently did on my vendors forum page here... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31960-customer-video-lever-bow-shooting/


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

That's cool perry, I will do a better one soon with the 50 pound tubes


----------

